# 2D subimage detection mit einer AI



## abc66 (29. Nov 2019)

Hallo, das ist meine erste Frage hier. Ich wollte mal fragen, wie man vorgeht, um die Koordinaten eines Subimg in einem Img zu finden mittels einer AI (neuronal network) - oder ob das generell nicht der richtige Ansatz ist? Wie müssen die Input-, Hidden- und Outputlayer gewählt werden? Aktivierungsfunktionklasse? Feedforward? MLP? Back-Propagation-Algorithmus? Error value? Weight updation?
Thanks a lot, wer mir antworten mag.


----------

